# Ideas for homeless and needy



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Our church takes turns with other churches proving a nice meal once a week. 

It just so happens fund raising was good. They want an especially nice meal. One person thought steak. I think pot roast for a crowd is better. 

Any suggestions? What are other sides besides typical green beans, mashed potatoes an mac & cheese that would be a treat?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They would need another source of protein, also, for those who don't eat meat or don't like beef. Thinking. . .


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I suspect that the truly needy would enjoy the green beans, mashed potatoes an mac & cheese.


I think well cooked to tender stage pot roast is a much better choice.


You need something sweet to top it off. Cookies or brownies are an easy fix. They could also take these along for a snack later.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, there’s always desserts. 

Theres a homeless campsite on edge of town. A man walks thru there making sure they’re ok.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just to think about. Homeless often have a lack of fresh fruit and vegetables, so lack vitamins & minerals. Alcohol can also cause a B Vit. deficiency, especially Thiamine, which is destroyed with cooking, like Vit. C.


Most food donations are canned, so that means heat has been used.


I'm not suggesting just fruit and vegetables, of course.


Many people have problems chewing due to lack of teeth or poor dentition. Will children be there?



Imo, food is very available in the US, it's just not always the most nutritious.


I've noticed that the Senior meals from Churches, that are listed in the paper are often canned meals. That's what they get as donations & is cheap. So, if you want something different, try some fresh food, too.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ve thought about teeth, just from the fortune I have to pay dentist. 

We collect canned food at church so yes they get plenty of canned but not fresh. Thats a great idea. Canned food with pop off tops is good for little kids who have to feed themselves. Not expecting kids here. 

I wonder about apples or easy peel oranges, or grapes even, to take with them. Thanks

Ice cream for dessert since they can’t keep that at camps?

We have a pantry for our church where they can get a lot of groceries. Church bulletins state when other things are needed like razors, toothpaste or soap.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There used to be those fancy salads in the '60's? Like Waldorf Salad. Apples, Miracle Whip & walnuts. Tomatoes stuffed with egg salad. ( Would need to put that on ice.) Ambrosia salad, only with fresh fruit. Stuff like that that uses fresh food but is easy to eat. 

It would be more time-intensive preparation, but some like that. I did as a teenager.

I was surprised the other day, that Walmart now has prepared salads in bags that include nuts & fruit.


Here's a fresh fruit Ambrosia - https://iwashyoudry.com/ambrosia-fresh-fruit-salad/

A fancy chicken salad with lots of extra stuff? In addition to the beef something.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don’t recall Vitamins being on list of needed items for our pantry. I’ll check into that. 

Oh yes.....chicken salad is something they couldn’t keep at a camp cause of the Mayo

I eat a lot of Walmart bagged salads. I like Marketplace salad kits with Kale, pecans, dried fruit and poppyseed dressing. I throw out the croutons, (empty calories). If I kept the nuts an dried fruit on hand I’d snack it all away then nothing for salad. Sometimes I eat the whole bag as a meal, sometimes divide it in two.


----------



## Iulam (Dec 20, 2021)

I admire churches that help and encourage anyone, whether they are desperate, poor, or already in a state of severe depression. For example, I volunteered for a long time at Apostolic Pentecostal Church | First Church Love | Portland OR, and they taught me to be extremely good with society, which I appreciate every day. I never thought I would learn so much from one place. Unfortunately, I had to move to another country, but this place will always remain my home, and I will keep it in my heart. In my opinion, everyone should go through such a life lesson.


----------

